# Illinois Queen Initiative annual meeting



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Illinois Queen Initiative annual meeting, October 6 at the U of Illinois Extension Center, Pontiac, IL. Speakers are Dan O&#146;Hanlon and John Timmons. Talks include the cell punch queen rearing method, Internet marketing, programs of the West Virginia Queen Producers and the Three Rivers Beekeepers Nuc and Queen Initiative, which has potential to transform honey bee populations from Sunbelt genetics to sustainable, Northern-adapted genetics. Registration begins at 8:30, the meeting starts at 9:00. Admission is free to IQI members, including those who join at the meeting (membership is $25); lunch is $10. Cost to non-members is $15 plus $10 for lunch. To register contact Carolyn Gerberding at [email protected]; additional information at illinoisqueeninitiative.com or contact Stu Jacobson at [email protected].


----------

